# My new blog



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Check out my new blog!

http://diets-awaytolosemostofme.blogspot.com/

Valorie


----------



## Phillip (Feb 6, 2006)

I rarely see people be that honest about there self.. Keep up the good work


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks Phillip!

I'm pretty much translucent. I guess that's why I have been hurt so many times in my life, but its also how I can care so deeply for people and animals.

I'm hoping to attract all of those FAT people out there like me. I have only lost 7 pounds (well, that's just been in 3 days), and the only is meaning because of how much I have to do in total, but I figure I can blog my progress, and add a few adsense things on the side, and maybe I can make a little money, get rid of some bad feelings, lose weight, and help others in the process.

I hope it comes out that way, but we'll see!

Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Can't figure out how to add links to it. I have a link that I want to put on there and can't get it to work. I'm not sure of what I do for that though. Anyone have a clue?


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Does your dashboard show a customize button? Click on customize and a gadget board will pop up. Scroll till you get to the "add links." 

Then delete the http/ thingy that's in the add box. Go to the page where you want to add, copy select the url and copy paste it in the add box. click save and then save on the gadget screen, too. 

so you can see what the links look like on my blogs. ~ Jo

Oops, here we go: http://laudodeumfarmholistichomesteading.blogspot.com/


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I got that added, but I'm no good at this stuff. I now have it on my page in 3 places! I thought I had it deleted, but it's still there. I wanted it at the bottom, but I have it at the top, the side and the bottom! LOLOL:cute:


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

o.k. so the kimkin thing is on the bottom. that's the only one that's going to stick on your blog. The other ones will scroll away as you add more posts. 

You can grab the gadget and move it to the upper side of the gadget toolbar if you want it more visible. Click and drag. I'd recommend this as I never bother to look a the bottom of blogs. So if it is important put it up high. 

Looks like a good start, by the way. ~ Jo


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks Jo! I sure can use your help with this. I can type and do those kinds of things, but as you can tell, I have no idea about the rest of it. Your site is wonderful! If you don't mind, when I have a question, may I ask you?


----------



## Penny-Ontario (Oct 20, 2007)

Good job~~!


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Yes, I'll help you if I can. Of course I don't know everything about blogs but I'm learning as I go...it's fun actually.


----------

